# هدية العيد ..هذا الموقع الرائع .مناظير روعه وافلام معمارية متميزة ..من اروع ما رأيت



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 أكتوبر 2007)

احبائي :75: .... 
هديتي لكم في العيد ..
موقع رائع يحتوي علي كم هائل من المناظير المتميزة :20: ...والافلام المعمارية الرائعه :20: ... 
اتمني ان تستفيدوا منها كثيرا ...
هذه عينة مما ستجدونه ...:85: 












































































موقع به جميع انواع المشاريع من سكنية الي تجارية الي ادارية ....ويحتوي ايضا علي مشاريع بدبي وابوظبي 
























اليكم الموقع الرائع ....:77: :77: :77: 

http://www.spine3d.com


فقط اضغط علي renderings .....animation .....archives
....واستمتع بكم المشاريع الرائع :12: :12:​


----------



## bradoine (16 أكتوبر 2007)

barak allahou fik


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلااام عليكم

مشكووووووووووور على العيدية الحلوة :77: 
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


جمييييييل جدا واللي ما يدخل الموقع يفوته نص عمره
انا لي ساعة انقب ولا خلصت :67: 

سلااااام


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم bradoine 
جزاك الله خيرا علي دعوتك المباركة ...واتمني ان تكون قد استفدت هذا الموقع المتميز 


اختي الكريمة هنادي الصدقية 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
الحق اختي الكريمة ان هذا الموقع متميز بمشاريعه ...وماشدني اليه اكثر افلامه المعمارية القصيرة التي تعبر عن حرفية عالية ومهنية متقدمة ....مفيده بالطبع لكل مهندس معماري يسعي للتميز ....والموقع ثري جدا ...ويشبع عطش كل معماري يطمح للتميز والنجاح...

ولاانسي ان اذكر ان بأمكان اي معماري او معمارية متميزة في مجال الجرافيكس الالتحاق بفريق العمل حيث ان لهم بريد اليكتروني يمكن مراسلتهم عليه ....
بالتوفيق لكم جميعا ...,,
وبارك الله فيك ِ اختي علي اهتمامك بالرد والتعقيب وكلماتك الطيبه ....وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## همسات الليل (16 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع الله يبارك فيك وبعمرك
شكرا جدا على الموقع الرائع:56: :56: :56:


----------



## کریکار المعمار (16 أكتوبر 2007)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> السلااام عليكم
> 
> مشكووووووووووور على العيدية الحلوة :77:
> وكل عام وانت بالف خير
> ...


رووووووووووووووعة ...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اختي الفاضله مصممه معمارية ...
بارك الله فيكي وجزاكِ كل خير علي دعواتك الطيبه واتمني ان يكون الموقع ساهم ولو بجزء ضئيل من اضافة لخيالك المعماري الواسع ...
شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا 

اخي الكريم كريكار المعمار ...
شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد والتعقيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خيال و علم (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللو


----------



## الجبل الاشم (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بصراحه ؟؟.....موقع في منتهي الروووووووووووووووووعه ...
ربنا يارب يخليك لينا....انا مش عارف والله انت بتجيب المواقع الحلوة دي منين


----------



## alaanabil (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الموقع جميل جدا
شكرا على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## نورالعمارة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

عاشت ايدك وكل عام وانت بمليون خير موقع رائع جدا


----------



## babaldaheb (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## arch_hamada (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مشكور مشكور​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الجنة أخي العاشق لحب رسول الله 
مشاركة متميزة وهدية تشكر عليها وكل عام وأنت بألف خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

دائما تأتي الينا بكل ما هو رائع

وأخاذ ومفيد يا اخانا الغالي عاشق حب رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم

بعثك الله مع من احببت 

فالموقع مليء بالمشاريع المصورة 
والتي يمكن ان تفتح مجالا للخيال المعماري الاكثر رحابة 
للزملاء للمصممين المعماريين

مشكورا للغاية
وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بامانة مجهودك فى المنتدى لاحصر لله ولا ثناء يكفية احلى واكير عدية خدتها الصور دى والموقع
جزاك الله خيرا وزاد من رصيد حسناتك


----------



## مهندسة من فلسطين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رهييييييييب*

بارك الله فيك بجد موقع جميل ومفيد جدا وكل عام وانت بألف خير ، لكن سؤال بسيط كيف الواحد بيقدر يحفظ الصور من الموقع ؟


----------



## أنس الوجود (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندسة من فلسطين قال:


> بارك الله فيك بجد موقع جميل ومفيد جدا وكل عام وانت بألف خير ، لكن سؤال بسيط كيف الواحد بيقدر يحفظ الصور من الموقع ؟


 تستطيع الإحتفاظ بالصور عن طريق Click يمين على الصورة ... ثم إختار من القائمة التى ستظهر save picture as ثم انقر save بعد ان تحدد مكان إنزالها


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكله فعلاً موقع رهييييييب...الف شكر ليك أخى على الموقع الجمييل ده..و بتمنالك كل توفيق بإذن الله


----------



## مني السيد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بجد عدية رائعه


----------



## mimi25 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي عاشق حب الرسول لم يعمل معي هذا الموقع، لما شكره الأعضاء ازددت شوقا لرؤيته. مالعمل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## معماري ينبع (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بيت راس (18 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع جميل و صاخب و اعتقد بأنه يحوي كثير من العماره الجريئه


----------



## mazyood (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووور يا خوي الموقع رائع جدا


----------



## بيت راس (20 أكتوبر 2007)

:86: اعيد نفس سؤال "مهندسه من فلسطين" كيف نستطيع حفظ الصور


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بيت راس قال:


> :86: اعيد نفس سؤال "مهندسه من فلسطين" كيف نستطيع حفظ الصور



إضغط :
الطريقة الوحيدة التي أعرفها:
Alt + Print Screen
من لوحة المفاتيح ثم قم بفتح برنامج الرسام أو الفوتوشوب وقم بعمل لصق للصورة التي تم تخزينها في الذاكرة .​


----------



## الجبل الاشم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الموقع رائع بحق ...شكرا لك


----------



## Arch_M (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموقع المفيد والغني

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة


----------



## ابوعمر11 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بنار اسيا (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل
كتبهت تااه من ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله
وفقتم


----------



## معماريمن (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## reham80 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## newart (31 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميلة وموقع مميز موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*عاشت ايدك وكل عام وانت بمليون خير موقع رائع جدا*​


----------



## نادية (26 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مميز فعلا يسلموا
والموقع كثير مفيد بجد يعطيك الف عافية ............


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## hananfadi (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## salah_6666 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mido_zahran (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع من زمان ادور على هكذا مواقع*​


----------



## mido_zahran (22 أبريل 2010)

*الموقع جميل جدا
شكرا على المشاركة القيمة*​


----------



## عيسى عقيلي (22 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررر جزيلاااااااااااااا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بجهودكم الطيبة


----------



## محمدزهيان (23 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم انت متعتنا بهذا العرض الطيب 
بارك الله فيك


----------

